# kombi soil cultivator tine compatibility question



## Nathan Graff (Apr 30, 2019)

I go ta Kombi system for my mom that included the soil cultivator. She's not happy with the job it's doing as she's more used to a traditional roto tiller. Would the bolo tines from the Yard Boss fit the kombi soil cultivator? I'd find out, but I don't know of any store where I can try to get a cross over to test.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nathan Graff (May 4, 2019)

So, I got a set of the bolo tines from a Yard Boss, and they do fit the Kombi soil cultivator.


----------



## clf28264 (Jul 24, 2019)

Kombi with the tiller attachment is a compromise but decent if you are only doing a small bit of work and don’t want another engine to maintain.


----------

